# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Anybody going/been to Alan Bibey Mandolin Camp?

## Trader Todd

Anybody going to Alan's camp this year? Who has been in the past? I live in town, so it seems like a no brainer. Would love to hear more from those that have been.

----------


## Bill McCall

As much as I love and respect Alan, I can’t believe they are having the camp.

Good luck and stay healthy.

----------

CHASAX

----------


## AlanN

This will be my 5th time at this camp. I have loved every year. Between the quality instruction/teachers, the jamming and fellowship (+ the locale), it's hard to beat.

Yes, it's on. Precautions will be in place to manage the health and safety of all campers, including (but not limited to) social distancing during classes and mask-wearing. Classes may well be held outdoors. With admittedly fewer attendees this year, the challenge to make the event worthwhile, fun and safe will be simpler and easier to handle.

----------

addamr, 

Chris Daniels, 

Trader Todd

----------


## Drew Egerton

Like AlanN, I have been to every year of AB Camp so far.
This year he's keeping all the instructors but severely limiting the attendees to the point that each class will have probably 5 or 6 students in it, and possibly be outdoors as mentioned above. The accommodations are very spacious and allow for isolating yourself pretty much as much as you desire.
Jams and whatnot will be different I'm sure, but everyone I've talked to that is going is aware of the precautions and adjustments needed to stay safe.

Am I 100% confident there is no risk at all? Of course not. But I feel as safe or more going there than I do coming into work every day.

----------

addamr, 

Chris Daniels, 

Trader Todd

----------


## Chris Daniels

To complete a triumvirate of the usual AB Camp suspects on this forum, I too will be a returning 5th-year attendee. Wary? You bet, but Bibey has as good a plan for safety as can be had at the moment, IMO. Plus, I've been trying forever to find a good reason to formally distance myself from both of my compatriots above, their fine picking not withstanding.  :Laughing: 

I foresee more in-house cooking, more outside jamming, and more ugly, bearded mugs behind masks, none of which are deal-breakers. Communication and acceptance of feedback has been good for months so we're not going in uninformed or naive, just rational, cautious, and ready to forge a new semi-public existence that doesn't ignore reality.

C.

----------

addamr, 

Drew Egerton, 

Trader Todd

----------


## Drew Egerton

> To complete a triumvirate of the usual AB Camp suspects on this forum, I too will be a returning 5th-year attendee. Wary? You bet, but Bibey has as good a plan for safety as can be had at the moment, IMO. Plus, I've been trying forever to find a good reason to formally distance myself from both of my compatriots above, their fine picking not withstanding. 
> 
> I foresee more in-house cooking, more outside jamming, and more ugly, bearded mugs behind masks, none of which are deal-breakers. Communication and acceptance of feedback has been good for months so we're not going in uninformed or naive, just rational, cautious, and ready to forge a new semi-public existence that doesn't ignore reality.
> 
> C.


We all know who the most articulate person at camp is.  :Laughing: 
Looking forward to seeing half your face from a distance!

----------

Chris Daniels, 

Trader Todd

----------


## Trader Todd

Thanks for the insights. Hoping to be able to attend and as a newbie, keep up with 5 year attendees  :Cool:

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

I attended last year for the first time. It was excellent! I'll pass this year though. I look at numbers. I look at data. I believe in that stuff. Just no way.

----------

CHASAX

----------


## Zeb Williams

This will be my third year attending Alan's camp and I've enjoyed it immensely.  It is quite eye opening at the talent that attends this camp.  I am the exception, but I take away some good stuff each year that aids in my improvement.  Excellent people attend.  I always have a good time.  Hope to see you there.  God Bless.

----------

AlanN, 

Drew Egerton

----------


## Chopchop

Zeb, you aint the exception, I am.  Old folks learn slow.  This will be my 4th and I start looking  forward to it on my way home from the last one.  
I expect the attendees will be socially responsible and measures will be in place to limit exposure.  That said, bluegrass and ocean breezes make masks, hand sanitizer, and picking on a hot deck worth the trouble. 

See yall in about a month!

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## Trader Todd

So how was camp? Live local, had some work stuff come up and just couldn't get away. Hope y'all had a blast.

----------


## Zeb Williams

it was awesome.  Due to the current circumstances the workshops I attended were small and so the workshops were tailored to our individual needs.  The jams I attended that were in the campground down at the ocean were awesome.  Meet some great people at the jams that weren't there for the camp.  Planning on attending next year.

----------

Trader Todd

----------


## Trader Todd

Good to hear it was awesome. So bummed I had to miss out.

----------

